# Nexus S Problems



## robertsb (Apr 18, 2012)

My Nexus S (currently running the latest version of Ice Cream Sandwich) keeps inexplicably restarting. I've read other forums but none seem to offer me adequate explanation. Does anyone know why this might be happening and if there is a good logger app that might be able to tell me what keeps causing the restarts?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Have you done a factory reset?
Is it still under warranty? If so, did you take it back to the carrier?


----------



## robertsb (Apr 18, 2012)

DoubleHelix said:


> Have you done a factory reset?
> Is it still under warranty? If so, did you take it back to the carrier?


Not in its 3-month warranty... and with this carrier, i didn't get much documentation so i am not even sure how long the manufacturer's warranty is. I was wondering if anyone else had the problem


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you bought the phone from the carrier, it has a warranty. That information is in the paperwork you signed.

Lots of people have problems with Android phones restarting. The first thing you try is a factory reset. If the problem goes away *before you install any apps*, then it's fine. If it starts again after you install an app, don't install that app. If it happens again before you install anything or change anything, the phone is defective.


----------



## robertsb (Apr 18, 2012)

DoubleHelix said:


> If you bought the phone from the carrier, it has a warranty. That information is in the paperwork you signed.
> 
> Lots of people have problems with Android phones restarting. The first thing you try is a factory reset. If the problem goes away *before you install any apps*, then it's fine. If it starts again after you install an app, don't install that app. If it happens again before you install anything or change anything, the phone is defective.


thanks for the tips, i think it actually might be the game "Draw Something" or possible "Temple Run". It started the day after I downloaded those two apps.


----------

